
Myanmar Election app, using electron.js & golang - chrisbennet
https://wiredcraft.com/blog/high-security-electron-js-application/
======
chrisbennet
OP here: I came across this while looking for ways to combine C++ with
electron.js and thought it was interesting.

My next project graphs/plots some realtime data and allows
recording/saving/retrieval to a database (SQLlite). I'm considering doing it
in election.js instead of WPF/C#. I'd welcome any helpful thoughts or links
you might feel like sharing.

